# best way to copy itunes library from mac to pc?



## de_battre (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi folks, i am trying to figure out the best way to copy my itunes library onto my sister's new pc. I can think of a couple of ways of doing it, but they all seem kind of impractical and will require another (costly) piece of hardware or software. I can't help but think i am overlooking an easy option. So is there any simple way to do this? 

Cheers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 22, 2007)

Try this:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300173


----------



## de_battre (Feb 22, 2007)

So using the ipod as a hard drive, i will be able to transfer the library without reformatting it when i connect it to the pc?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 22, 2007)

The iPod will need to be formated as FAT32, or MS-DOS on the Mac, to be readable on the PC. OS X shouldn't have too much of a problem with an iPod formated this way, and neither will Windows.


----------



## de_battre (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent, thanks for the advice mate.

Cheers


----------

